# Fuente de alimentacion de Amplificador INKEL



## interpic

Que pasaria si coloco tip122 en vez de 2sd234?

No iria mas desahogada?

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tal vez, posiblemente si uno supiera de que cosa estas escribiendo te podría contestar.


----------



## interpic

Disculpa Fogonazo por haber sido tan parco en palabras.

Se trata de la fuente de alimentacion de un amplificador de audio. este 2sd234 actua como estabilizador, este tiene fugas y cuando se producen ( menos mal que tengo el artilujio de la bombillita) salta el rele de proteccion.
Al ser imposible conseguir dicho transistor, ya que pregunte y no tenian , la zona geografica que me encuentro  , me deja lejos de la capital ( mas de 20 km).

Por eso preguntaba lo de poner en su lugar un tip 122.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/ak650yoac1004.jpg/

Los dos son NPN.

Agradecido por la atencion Fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Supongo, sin llegar a verlo, que el transistor en cuestión es el que está junto al puente de diodos.

Publica una imagen "Ampliada" de la parte donde se encuentra el transistor en cuestión, en la imagen que publicaste no se ve nada.

Publica, también, los datos del amplificador: potencia e impedancia de carga.



interpic dijo:


> Que pasaria si coloco tip122 en vez de _*2sd234*_?. . .



¿ Estas seguro del código *2SD234* ?, me parece que falta un número


----------



## interpic

http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/1721/ak650yoac1004.jpg

Gracias por responder tan rapido Fogonazo.

Espero se vea mejor, sino siempre se puede copiar la imajen a una carpeta

y aumentar.

SI va en el puente de diodos .

Y es ( veras que viene reflejado debajo del esquema.

Por 2sd234Y

interpic.


----------



## Fogonazo

El *2SD234Y* se encuentra discontinuado y por lo que pude ver no se gana nada con el reemplazo.


----------



## interpic

Si pero al no tener el 2sd234Y.

Mi pregunta es:

Puedo fogonazo, colocar el tip 122, sin que me carge algo del circuito.

Gracias por tu paciencia.


----------



## Fogonazo

interpic dijo:


> Si pero al no tener el 2sd234Y.
> 
> Mi pregunta es:
> 
> Puedo fogonazo, colocar el tip 122, sin que me carge algo del circuito.
> 
> Gracias por tu paciencia.



Ahhh, tu idea de reemplazo es a la inversa 

El TiP122 es darlington, el 2SD234Y no vi.

Confirma que sean de la misma polaridad, capacidad de corriente, tensión C-E y no creo que tengas problemas ya que parece ser una fuente con zener.
Si es para una reparación y va colocado en una PCB, verifica que tengan la misma distribución de patas. 

Si efectúas el reemplazo, comprueba si el diodos zener se calienta al punto de no poder tocarse.

*PD.:*
La imagen sigue sin verse por lo pequeña


----------



## interpic

2sd234y:  SI-N 60v 3 A 25W AF/ POWER

Tip 122 :  N-DARL 100v 5 amp 65W

Los dos son NPM

Que te parece puedo poner el Tip 122 en el sitio que ocupa 
el 2sd234???

O por el contrario seria demasiado.

Un saludo y gracias.

Ufff disculpa queria decir NPN


----------



## Fogonazo

interpic dijo:


> ....O por el contrario seria demasiado......



No le hace que sea "Demasiado", mientras que no sea exagerado, este caso *NO* lo es.

El transistor original ¿ Está funcionando ?, si la respuesta es *Si*, deja todo como está, _*"NO repares lo que NO está roto" *_

Si llegas a hacer el reemplazo, verifica lo que comenté del zener.


----------



## interpic

El original ( 2sd234y) tiene fugas , por lo que hace saltar el rele.

Pues lo conectare y verificare el diodo que me dices.

Gracias otra vez por tu ayuda Fogonazo


----------



## interpic

http://www.enjoyaudio.com/zbxe/?document_srl=1747869

Te paso este enlace Fogonazo, a ver si puedes ver mejor.



OJO... No mires la foto del esquema...

Tienes que clicar en descargar, debajo de este, unos segunditos y lo tendras bajado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

interpic dijo:


> El original ( 2sd234y) tiene fugas , _*por lo que hace saltar el rele.
> *_.....



*¿     RY601      ?*


----------



## interpic

el 2sd234y.

biene como Q401, como veras esta en la fuente de alimentacion, cerca del puente de Graetz.


----------



## Fogonazo

interpic dijo:


> El original ( 2sd234y) tiene fugas , por lo que hace saltar el rele.
> 
> Pues lo conectare y verificare el diodo que me dices.
> 
> Gracias otra vez por tu ayuda Fogonazo


Yo consultaba ¿ Cual es el relee que salta ?


Fogonazo dijo:


> *¿     RY601      ?*



Ese transistor es de la fuente regulada, ¿ Tienes los 33,3Vcc que debes tener ?


----------



## interpic

Si Fogonazo el RY601." es el unico que tiene"

La tension que me pides.... sube a 50v antes de saltar el rele.

Salta se enciende la bombilla que tengo puesta de 100w a la fase y se para.

Por eso te consultaba si podia poner el Tip 122 en el lugar del 2sd234.

Un saludo, Ramon


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Reemplazalo con el tip122.
Mira que sucede.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: mira el archivo pdf


----------



## interpic

Gracias por participar tambien, Elafionado.

Lo provare y os cuento.

Un saludo. 

Ramon.

​


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Mediste Q402 ?
¿ Controlaste que pasa con la tensión de 14,4V ?
¿ Era tanto problema recortar y pegar la imagen de la fuente ?


----------



## interpic

Hola Fogonazo;

El 2sd234 No es el Q402. Es el Q 401.

El Q401 ( disculpas de mi parte) ha sido medido y No mide nada.

Sobre recortar la imagen.... Es que no se hacerlo. Gracias por plasmar la imagen Fogonazo.

Gracias otra vez, y pensad que yo soy un aficionado y puedo dar lugar a errores que vosotros 
como tecnicos no llegariais a hacer jamas.

Donde me he movido  mas ha sido con TV valvulares y algun amplificador valvulas tambien.

Un saludo y espero sepais disculpar, donde no llego.


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Mediste *Q402* ?
> ¿ Controlaste que pasa con la tensión de 14,4V ?



No respondiste

Reemplaza      *Q402*


----------



## interpic

Hola Fogonazo:

Bien , saque del circuito el 2sd234, lo medi .
Transistor NPN.

punta negra a C roja a base  526,

punta negra a C doja a emisor  0... 

Cambiando las puntas a 0...

Te pille transistor cascado.

Le he colocado , como me diste el visto bueno , el Tip 122.

El chaval esta cantando hace 1 hora mas o menos y ni un solo crujido.

Voy a tenerlo en observacion a ver que sucede, mañana por la mañana o tarde voy a medir.

pero creo que todo debe funcionar bien ya que no se calienta mas de lo necesario, el resto de componentes na de na.


Cuando le de el visto bueno del todo, lo adecentare , le hare unas fotos porno, y otras 
en ropa.

Es lo menos que puedo hacer Fogonazo por tu inestimable ayuda.

Un saludo.

Ramon.

PD: supongo que eres de Argentina o por algun sitio de sudamenrica. Lo comento por  que

piensa que de ser asi hay un desfase de almenos 7 horas, he ahi el porque de las tardanzas.


----------



## interpic

Hola Fogonazo:

Hay van las fotos prometidas... No he acavado de limpiarlo ya que me ha surgido un problema con un LCD, que podre en el apartado correspondiente de TV.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/p1030172z.jpg/

El causante de la averia.


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/p1030170c.jpg/

Aqui el ampli, que bien suena ahora.


Gracias Otra vez por tu guia y ayuda Fogonazo


Ramon.


----------



## Fogonazo

interpic dijo:


> Hay van las fotos prometidas... No he acavado de limpiarlo ya que me ha surgido un problema con un LCD, que podre en el apartado correspondiente de TV. . .



Gracias a ti por comentar.


----------



## xaluga

Hola  he consultado  un debate sobre este amplificador por interpic
pues yo llevo 6 años que lo di por perdido ya que no ejercia electronica ni tenia internet.
ahora tengo tiempo y me pondre con él.
Llege a regalar llaveros de TRansistores quemados TO-3 algunos  equivalentes??¿¿
pues eso no encuentro equivalente para  MSL01 y le pongo finales 2N3055 y MJ2955 Toshiba 
pero  los funde.
 tambien los drivers  de finales :
uso unos BD que se calientan incluso sin montar el TR final. y en equivalencias no se si son de silicio o germanio.


----------



## palomo

Para empezar bienvenido a este foro y espero que tu estancia sea agradable.

Por el lado de tu consulta los grandes magos de la electrónica pueden hacer poco por ti, ya que la información que nos proporcionas es por no decirlo casi nula, si puedes dar el modelo del amplificador en cuestión ya que lo busque por internet con la nomeglatura que dices pero no lo encontré o al menos puedes medir el voltaje de alimentación +-Vcd y ponerlo para así poder orientarte y ver si los transistores que pones son los adecuados, mínimo una fotos no estarían mal ahora si este amplificador es estéreo puedes basarte en el otro canal para reparar el que no te sirve bueno esperamos noticias.

Saludos 



mil perdones no me di cuenta que puse un dato mal por eso no lo encontraba deja busco el diagrama haber si lo encuentro pero si tu lo tienes mucho mejor asi lo puedes subir



AJUUUAA lo encontré, el diagrama esta en el foro en otro tema, así que como ya existe un tema de este amplificador lo mas seguro es que por normas del foro te cierren este pero te pongo el enlace donde se encuentra el diagrama asi te será mas fácil guiarte asi que deja descargo también el diagrama y podre decirte por donde ir midiendo.

aquí te pongo otro enlace donde se discute el tema de su fuente de poder, si quieres poder darte una vuelta así puedes tener mas conocimiento de este amplificador

Saludos


----------



## xaluga

hola .gracias. ya encontre el esquema.
la cuestion es que le coloquemas de 8 tr´s to 92 supuestamente equivalentes  bc 548 etc los del darlington bd 343 y 344. 
FINALES 2N3055 y Mj 2955 y algo sonaba mal.las alimentaciones dan 42Vcc -41.8V (-)
38,4V y 45V (salida puente diodos)  otra -14V. placa rele 33.3V
 ¿ tengo que buscar tr´s originales?? si no habia antes ahora que?
me comentan que los que hay son remarcados.... asi no quiero perder mas dinero en materiales. 
Se aha convertido en obsesión, era de mi tio.
 los drivers,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





se calientan en reposo incluso.


----------



## xaluga

hola. hoy he comprado equivalentes bd 240 , bd 239.
poco a poco a versi funciona un canal y hay suertecilla.
alguien conoce esta pieza es de lavadora to-92  tr o tiristor no se Z0103
he empezado hace poco.
gracias


----------



## xaluga

Fogonazo dijo:


> El *2SD234Y* se encuentra discontinuado y por lo que pude ver no se gana nada con el reemplazo.


hola. fogonazo. disculpa que  me registre ayer. este tema lo tengo atravesado me han vendido equivalente bd 535 ya que en mi ampli se calienta estando incluso la etapa de potencia desconectada. ya que ire por partes.lleva un radiador y mide bien 14V el zener. no se si cambiarlo. 



perdon por mezclar lo de la lavadora esque le hice cojinetes hace una semana y sin tocar nada no coje agua. y mi vieja me va a matar la pila de ropa  ya rebosa y me aprieta, con cariño.
Es un triac lo cambie (por cierto muy caro) pero sigue igual. ya abrire tema . gracias anticipadas...

Me dice que tire el amplificador ya!! ...
gracias.


----------



## interpic

No hombre no no tires el ampli.


No sabes lo que me costo a mi que llegara el momento de tener el dichoso esquema.

Tienes este en el foro que me cedio un compañero , si te funde los drivers, tendras algun zener o resistencia fuera de valor, no hay otra.
Sigue indagando, sobre todo medir tensiones desde la fuente de poder,sobre todo coloca una lampara o bombilla de 100W con la fase del ampliy red, si se ilumina tienes un corto.

De paso esta lampara te proteje de que no te cargues algun transistor.( a mi me fue de gloria)

Lo dicho paso a paso, no quieras correr que la fastidiamos, las prisas no son buenas consejeras.

La verdad que este ampli se merece reparacion, no veas como suena

Un saludo y animos.


----------



## xaluga

interpic dijo:


> No hombre no no tires el ampli.
> 
> 
> No sabes lo que me costo a mi que llegara el momento de tener el dichoso esquema.
> 
> Tienes este en el foro que me cedio un compañero , si te funde los drivers, tendras algun zener o resistencia fuera de valor, no hay otra.
> Sigue indagando, sobre todo medir tensiones desde la fuente de poder,sobre todo coloca una lampara o bombilla de 100W con la fase del ampliy red, si se ilumina tienes un corto.
> 
> De paso esta lampara te proteje de que no te cargues algun transistor.( a mi me fue de gloria)
> 
> Lo dicho paso a paso, no quieras correr que la fastidiamos, las prisas no son buenas consejeras.
> 
> La verdad que este ampli se merece reparacion, no veas como suena
> 
> Un saludo y animos.



gracias,
 hacia 10 años que lo tenia apartado es de herencia.
gracias por los animos pero en la anterior etapa 2003 me gaste mucho dinero
creo haberlo escuchado anteriormente pero  solo un canal y se calentaba.
lo repare bien pero se cruzaron cables del altavoz y .
ahora se lo de la lampara . se sueleiluminar.
te parece que sigua con los trs equivalentes  que me indicaban. q509/10 BD 243 y q.11/2 bd244 y finales 2n3055 y mj2955 solo tengo 1 pareja( sin mecanizar por miedo)
y lo mas importante no localizo 508q509 msl01 trabajo solo un canal con un npn bc547 que se calienta. y los de entrada(diferencial) han de ser iguales pues me queda uno original.
me han redireccionado a este tema. y lo voy leyendo 
 tambiense me caliena ese tuyo  2sd234 y me vedieron bd535 va mecanizado radiador.
a ti te fue mejor el tip122?? finalmente.  y el patillaje.
soy de barcelona.
encantado y gracias por anticipado.
gracias 
primero la lavadora.


----------



## interpic

Si ese se calienta un poco, pero ya tiene el radiador.

Lo que me parece es que antes de colocar transistores, deberias medir los otros componentes.
De no hacerlo, corres el riesgo de ir cada vez quemandolo todo.

Pues eso a medir primero, que alli tienes algo que esta mal.

No solo de transistores vive el ampli


----------



## xaluga

interpic dijo:


> Si ese se calienta un poco, pero ya tiene el radiador.
> 
> Lo que me parece es que antes de colocar transistores, deberias medir los otros componentes.
> De no hacerlo, corres el riesgo de ir cada vez quemandolo todo.
> 
> Pues eso a medir primero, que alli tienes algo que esta mal.
> 
> No solo de transistores vive el ampli



vale, pero estando en reposo
 solo conectado el previo y se calienta radiador.
discupe.¿ no fue ese el motivo desu averia??
preguntare lo del patillaje pero en ONDA RADIO Ya me conocen desde el 84.
me llaman: 
Quema TO-3 para llaveros( con una argolla buena de 50cnt, y la gente medecia si se escuchaba algo al decir que era un transisto) regale  más de 40. 
enoces compre un lote bien de precio de 2n3055  "25 y recorria encantes y glorias.
un saludo. gracias .
no me quiero ser pesado. 
tambien en internet he empezado en navidad y soy de win98,
 y este starter7 no me comvence
gracias.


força Barça pasamos no lo vi .
nilas repeticiones.


----------



## xaluga

hola. ya repare la lavadora. en pruebaa, jeje.
el lunes me pongo con el Inkel.
por favor 
dejo todos los tr.? soldados o cambio por los equivalentes . 
el que mas me preocupa son Q507 y Q508 no son MSL10 la  β  importa ya que no hay equivalentes en tienda  y le pongo un NPN cualquiera BC 557/8 el que sea.  por ej?
y el de la fuente se calienta pero pienso que regula entran 47.4V. y salen 34V,
pero no tengo osciloscopio para ver rizado o si son cc. pura sin AC . 
no he montado los 2n2955  que son los que me funde.
la bombilla puesta a masa de 24V 15W , se ilumina a veces. 
solo tengo esa de 12V tengo otras. que  te parece.?

gracias.
 si me contestarias
 a si el lunes me pongo con él.
saludos.. gracias


----------



## interpic

http://www.datasheets.org.uk/MSL10*-datasheet.html

Referente a los otros... Cojete el esquema primero y chequea bien las tensiones, el esquema 


http://www.enjoyaudio.com/zbxe/?document_srl=1747869

Referente a los transistores, no soy yo muy acertado para decirtelo, ya que a mi me ayudaron
en el foro ya que no estaba muy seguro, Fogonazo " tuvo la culpa" de que pudiera reparar el ampli.
De todas maneras cojete los datashets o como se llame y pilla el que mas se asemeje.

No quieras correr o vas a petar mas transistores.
Un saludo.



AHHH me olvidaba:

La bombilla de 100w y enchufada a fase de red.( 220V)



Acuerdate del forero Palomo.
Te dijo que si cojias el esquema te ayudaria.

Lo comento , no vaya a ser que se lo tome a mal.


----------



## xaluga

hola. gracias por tus consejos.
la bombilla la pones antes del secundario del trafo de entrada en alterna. 
yo coloco una de 24V en la VCC y -Vcc. solo en la etapa final, la del radiador de potencia.
que és mejor??  
primero voy a poner los transistores y piezas que faltan y medir resistivamante (diodo) partes del circuito,aislare un canal para empezar. le coloco la lampara igualmente en la etapa?
y segun el esquema hay dos tr´s Q101 a 104   pnp del diferencial de entrada, repase 
apuntes y deben de ser iguales sino no funciona, luego ataca al Q 507 to-92 MSL01 con radiador que tampoco
encuentro, equivalente. npn para pobrar pongo bc5**. y montare darlington BD 343/344 a 2n3055 y mj2955. 
Q 509 a 512 y finales que tengo.
¿que le parecen para comenzar?

he comprado por e-bay los originales que indicais pero tardaran 12 dias..
muchas gracias
salud, força barça.


----------



## interpic

Aqui tienes el esquema.

Y otra foto del aparato.

Consejo:  Hazlo igual que las fotos.


----------



## jmal2d

Hola Xaluga,

Por si te sirve de ayuda, yo he utilizado para los transistores de salida 2N3773 y BDX66C y como drivers BD239 y BD240 y ha funcionado perfectamente. Luego tuvo otro problema y el transistor dañado es como en tu caso el MSL01. En vista de que no he podido localizar esa numeración me ha llevado a pensar que podría tratarse de un MPSL01. A ver si puedo localizar ese y probarlo.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## xaluga

gracias. 
estos 2n3*** que dices finales son to-3, intentare localizarlos.
estoy pendiente de los originales por e-bay pero tardan 1 mes. ya los compre.
gracias. tengo dos psrejas de los 2N3055. pruebo aver siempre me funde el PNP mj 2955.
ya coloco la lampara.
gracias.
no me puedo conectar datashedd. solo me da rferncias, sin equivalente. me cobran.
que pagina libre de datashedd, hay que de equivalentes yo encontre una en ingles.
saludos.     
http://alltransistors.com/



he mirado caracteristicas y los mios son 115W 60 V cemisor. puede que los pete porque el ampli
F.A. es 42Vcc --O--masa  y (-) 42Vcc.
no recuerdo apuntes de complementarios pero creo que trabajaban cada uno con su Vcc osea 42 y -42
en teoria en reposo o señal debil tendrian que aguantar.no?
los que me indicas si son de 150W 120V.
si sigue fallando el canal. pues suena inyector de señal. sera eso no? s calientas las polarizadoras de 150
ohms. en reposo . 
pero no quiero mucha potencia vivo en piso de paredes de papel. je je
el otro dia probe el onkio que tengo suround. prologic al 10 de 40 volumen a las 14h y en 10 minutos
tenia 15 personas en la puerta.
luego resulta que me tiran agua cada 2 por tres. y pasan. no te digo a las 21.30 pero alas 14h tiene mandanga. que querian llamar a los monillos, municipales.. je ejee


----------



## xaluga

hola. hoy estoy con el  el problema que tengo es que no recibi los originales 2sd5577 desde honh.kong y siguo con mj2955. y no va el data shed. son de 115W y los originales de 150W
120V, contra los mios de 60 Vce.
al atacar el darlingtong y el diferncial de entrada suena  algo, pero sin dar volumen(estoypor un canal solo). si le doy volumenme lo petara cmo siempre(pongo la lampara. y todo
confirmenme que para probar pueda utilizar los bd 354 y los 2n3055. ya que en este tipo de montaje  β
 la  final es β al² y ataca la base de los Tr finale con Icolector del BD354 . por ello, 
es correcto? si veo quepolariza bien montare los originales de Honk-kong tranquilo, sino no los monto . me dicen en e-bay queaun tardaran 3 semanas mínimo.
prioridad: reparar un canal:
saludos
forçca barça, bien el real Madrid tambien gano 
gracias


----------



## xaluga

Hola. gracias a jmal2d , interpic, palomo y fogonazo ante todo. esto de internet es la leche. 
se aprecia mucho el comunicarse. lo de la lampara es cojonudo. 
Aunque a  mi se me ilumina tenue. 
Ire poco a poco.
 en la escuela ..Acabe en 1986 con buenas notas. pero en la practica._solo_  cambiaba tarjetas  PCB. trabaje poco. 2 años.
LUego monte infinidad de kits y varios diseños que se quedan obsoletos y ya estan inventados en un chip. hasta el 1995. que no soldaba"
si se pudiera mandar cerveza por  aqui ,  gracias. 
actualmente*: creo que tengo rizado, ya que solo tengo tester y mido en DC y sin osciloscopio. pues en + Vcc me da 68 √ ac del tester puede que estropeara los condensadores grandes electroliticos de filtrado , despues del puente de graez.
 mido diodos y dan bien .
y los condensadores con 2kΩ 
 no varian mucho al cambiarpuntas + y+.± del ohmetro. [ /B] 
¿como podria estar seguro que funcionan,sin desmontarlos. pues van mecanizados, super soldaduras y chapas.
 gracias , es tarde.
Un Abrazo.
metalicas*


----------



## Fogonazo

Lee en este tema como medir el rizado de tu fuente:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## interpic

Bien vax muy bien.Referente a la lampara se enciende tenue dices.... Esta bien a mi parecer.
NO tienes corto.
Sobre electroliticos creo recordar que son de 50v te pasarias unos 18v??

Que tal esta el 2sd234??esta bien ?,o lo has cambiado por el tip 122??

Hay audio en el ampli??

Es que a veces esto de la electronica es un poco majia rollo.

Si hay audio y sin zumbido, en principio el ampli esta bien.

Sobre lo de la magia.. Ahora recuerdo un tema del pasado a un antiguo compañero mio
que era tecnico en su juventud, estaba arreglado un pedazo de transistor, le ponia sus transistores correspondientes y el nene no funcionaba, de perdidos al rio se dijo,

Le quito uno de los transistores y.... el aparato salio andando perfecto sin ningun problema.

Bien ya diras, esto se pone emocionanteeee.



PD: Yo miraria de inspeccionarlo , por si se calienta( siempre con la lampara conectada)

      Y sino se calienta y va bien , fuera lampara y seguir inspeccion sin ella.
      A mi parecer si el ampli funciona sin calentarse esta ya reparado.



Me rectifico a mi mismo. Segun he leido por encima el excelente titular de Fogonazo.

El voltaje que te da has de partirlo por dos, ya que son dos etapas las que alimenta. Con lo cual.

Ya estaria reparado.


----------



## xaluga

Hola. no  hay audio. le faltan  los 2 PNP To-3 qQ513/4  q 516/7  tengo aislada una canal.
solo alimento Right  y bombilla de 24V  ademas de la lampara de entrada. y se calientan 
los trs Q401" el tuyo" porque trabaja esta bien..
Q511 bd 244 y elde prueba parecido Q508 msl01  bc 547C.
¿cual le pusiste tú , me harias el favor, en datshed no dan alternativa. y la tienda de componentes tampoco, vivo a 35 Km de la capital.
Luego 
los transistore del diferencial han de ser iguales por mis apuntes. y no he colocado equivalentes.
el  que veo que hay volts alterna, en Vcc . el tester lo rectifica. hay rizado. 
Verficare con calma la fuente.
Fogonazo me ha puesto deberes.
ire poco a poco.
gracias.


----------



## interpic

Xaluga, yo solo cambie el 2sd234 por un Tip122.

Y el muchacho goza de buena salud.


----------



## xaluga

Hola. hoy dia del trabajo. en casa organizando componentes. je
Esto se pone de brujeria, pues la fuente parece estar bien se cargan los electroliticos.
y se van descargando poco a poco. estara bien.
se escucha algo en el canal , ruidillo , de buen rollo.
lo de tu amigo seguramente quito el Tr que proteje o termico y por eso funciono.
bien amigos . esta tarde a estudiar. voy con los deberes. de fogonazo.
un saludo.
juegan la champions y toca remontar.
un saludo


----------



## xaluga

Hola  el finde montando, suena pero no va balance, en un lado perfecto. el otro cruje de bajos distorsión
 eso que monte piezas originales(creo remarcadas). puebo con cascos y altavoces fabricados por mi dos vias filtro montado por mi 8 ohms 150W de 12 db/octaba con solenoides(bobina y con buenos) pues eso cruje en bajos sobre todo y los controles chakean. almenos se escucha solo doy un 1/vol sino bafles cruje woffer.
se calienta ensegida.  subire fotos porno de las tripas.  y los componentes cambiados .
Envio llaveros a fogonazo y dmas. cuando pueda.
gracias un saludo.


----------



## interpic

Hola Xaluga:

Si tienes un canal que va bien, yo mediria las tensiones de este y las comprovaria con el del otro.

Ademas puede que tengas algun condensador seco, comprovar y cambiar.

esto ya prometeeee.


----------



## xaluga

Gracias. muchas almenos se escucha bien un canal.
El tip de la fuente que tu pusiste lo quiero cambiar.
Ya que se calienta a más no poder al pone los bafles. tengo originalk comprado: BD5 **  pero tengo un monton de Tip 120  o BDX53. perol os dos me dan diodo en CE y EC. para no gastar más en materiales 
y ademas:
Quiero colocarle un ventilador pero me da miedo (va a 12V y sin termopar) puedo cojerlo de los 6.3V que da la lampara de volumen. 
De donde lo pillarias tú?? 
gracias poco a poco.
la lavadora  la pondre en este foro si hay ya que cambie cojinetes. y ha aguantado 20 lavados. 
otra vez igual. estoy oxidado.
son 16 años sin el mundillo. ni internet
unas birras por Bcn.
saludos.
mandare unas fotos picantes y de la cantidad de llaveros que regalo.
la arandela es buenisima del ferretero del 97.
y pensar que el movil de la peeña lleva 20000000 de tr´s .
esto es sonido no los home de ahora que prometen 200W. son Wts de bazar.
pues eso


----------



## interpic

Hola Xaluga:

Mira sobre el ventilador....... No me calente la caveza, le puse uno en vertical en el interior de ordenador.

Que como lo alimente ? pues con un transformador pequeño de 12v, lo tengo en el exterior. No veas la corriente de aire que le pega. Ahhhh y no hay ninguna clase de interferencias.

Un saludo.
Ramon.


----------



## xaluga

Hola he colocado el Tip 120  con un diodo que lleva CE y se calienta igual.....
prueba positiva  ya va el balance..
 pero sigue crujiendo en bajos al -1 del potenciometro y volumen distorsionan a partir de 2 vol.
chasquidos en contoles del previo
un saludo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





noo me joje la foto ni del pendrive ni del pc. me manda a URL??????¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## pollonsky

Hola tengo este ampli y tengo un problemilla.
Resulta que los fusibles interiores de 6A que suministran corriente al rectificador que alimenta la etapa de potencia se funden nada mas dar corriente.

He desenchufado uno de los transitores de potencia de la etapa y he conseguido que no se fundan los fusibles. Ahora puedo escuchar musica por un canal, pero por el que he quitado la pieza en cuestion se escucha pero como cortado y distorsionado.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/1pair-2SD427-D427-2SB557-B557-Transistor-for-US-8080-Technics-/330614596976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfa2a6570

Me gustaria saber si estos que ponen en el enlace son los que monta mi equipo( el mismo de la foto de arriba) y ademas en que orden pues la nomenclatura la tiene borrada y no se cual pertenece a que sitio.
Si miro el aparato de frente, de los cuatro transistores que monta , el que he quitado es 1º de la izquierda.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## SKYFALL

Hasta que no reestablezcas el transistor que removiste va ha seguir sonando igual.


----------



## pollonsky

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Hasta que no reestablezcas el transistor que removiste va ha seguir sonando igual.



Ya , pero si lo pongo me saltan los fusibles que he dicho antes y como el que he quitado no tiene nada escrito, vamos que lo han borrado a conciencia pues me gustaria probar pero con uno nuevo.


----------



## xaluga

pollonsky.
relee todo el tema del foro t ayudaremos. valora sobre todo. 
YO HE TARDADO DESDE EL 2000 A QUE SONASE UN CANAL.
VALE LA PENA . ADEMAS TE TOCO LA LOTERIA TIENES EL ESQUEMA.
el mio suena distorsionado. hoy he colocado fotos solo de 1/3 de lo que he cambiado.
 el tr es pnp 557  te falta.
lo dicho revisa y lee todo el tema  pica enlos enlaces y poco a .poco.
Con la información que hay se podria volver a fabricarlo.
hace 13 años yo tenia un canal distorsionado sin esquema ni internet.
la averia era el rele que peto, alcruzarse salida.
y  el de la tienda de componentes ,me hice amigo y se compro un coche conmigo


Fotos del terremoto . son muy picantes
en pelotas. menores de 18 no autorizados y aun esta crujiendo.



al rico llavero 





oiga!!!!


----------



## xaluga

Hola. parece que ya esta reparado
despues de la odisea que empezo hace 15 años. iba, lo rompia y gracias a los expertos
de este foro lo consegui.
Quiero ponerle un ventilador.
es de 12. √.. puedo sacar de las bombillas de 6.3.√????
y aunque se quede sin luz el ventilador iria más despacio siempre conectado.
buscaria uno de ordenador en algun chatarrero.??? no ?
de pc fuente o de microprocesador cual me iria bien??
Pues no me gasto más en materiales.
Estoy abierto a opciones,
Como lo hariais, me comentaron con alimentación externa, pero yo quiero cerrar la tapa.
no vaya a ser que me pase . cuando por el 1998 iba  con un ruidito y por un corto con el ajustador de metal, se volvio a fundir,
Gracias a todos.
Lo de que crujia era que el bafle de moverlo se habia despegado la bobina de filtro y no actuaba.
en otros bafles más pequeños , no he puesto a medio volumen . pero ya no cruje,
gracias a fogonazo. es un Master del Universo.
y a los demas.

pues eso quiero cerrarlo y sellarlo. y ha disfrutar de la herencia(ya comenté).
Casi he recontruido todo un canal, reecho pistas y el diferencial puse  TR´s iguales  y me funciono.
ahora empezare con otra vieja gloria un grunding V 4700. más moderno,
pero peor para mí pues perdi el esquema. y ademas no se veia  al no poder ampliarlo.
salud.


----------

